# Drinking gas + light up a smoke = dead



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Surprise! :smoking:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ine-smokes-dies_n_1308111.html?ref=weird-news


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like a good candidate for a Darwin award.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Directly below the article:
"How to convince people to quit smoking"



I'd guess that whether you smoke or not, drinking gasoline would have to take a few years off somewhere...yes I know it was an "accident"...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Why would you drink something in a glass just sitting in in a friend kitchen? Most guys would at least give it a sniff test first.


----------

